# Found. Fancy Pigeon



## jskelley714 (Jun 7, 2011)

We have a fancy pigeon in our backyard. It's black and white with a band on it's leg. Outstanding feature: The feathers around it's neck for a tall standing collar.

It's been reported lost on Craigslist on May 20th by another household. So, it's been away from home for at least a month.

I can get really close (3 feet) but I can see all the numbers on the band.

If I can't find it's owner, I don't know what to do.


----------



## jskelley714 (Jun 7, 2011)

I forgot to mention the location:

North Tustin, Orange County, CA

Close to 17th and Prospect.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Where are you located?

Do catch the bird so we can get the complete band number to help find the owner. If you can't find the owner, no worries, a bird like that will get a home quickly.

Here is a link on getting the bird contained.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html


Is it eating well and drinking water?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Very nice bird. It's an Old Dutch Capuchine. Get a cage or some means of taking it in and then wait till 9 or 10 at night and you will be able to just grab it


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Very pretty bird


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jskelley714 said:


> We have a fancy pigeon in our backyard. It's black and white with a band on it's leg. Outstanding feature: The feathers around it's neck for a tall standing collar.
> 
> It's been reported lost on Craigslist on May 20th by another household. So, it's been away from home for at least a month.
> 
> ...


*Hi jskelly, Welcome, there is T.A WHATLEY that lives in Lake Forest. She is not on line right now, send her a PM (PERSONAL MESSAGE ) she will answer you and help you out.You will find her on the members list and you can send the PM from there* GEORGE


----------

